# (nate zero) the very bestest mafiya game (like no one ever was)



## M&F (Apr 2, 2016)

According to all known laws of aviation, there is no way a bee should be able to fly. Its wings are too small to get its fat little body off the ground. The bee, of course, flies anyway because bees don't care what humans think is impossible. Yellow, black. Yellow, black. Yellow, black. Yellow, black. Ooh, black and yellow! Let's shake it up a little.


*72 seconds for night actions.*


----------



## M&F (Apr 2, 2016)

goddamn!! it's been a shit ton of seconds more than 72 and most of you no night actions!!! you're all dragging me down


----------



## Autumn (Apr 2, 2016)

KILL alt eh people


----------



## M&F (Apr 2, 2016)

ah, fuck it, i'm changing the phase


----------



## M&F (Apr 2, 2016)

how do i edit the first post so it says "dae one" instead of "nate zero"


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2016)

WTF -_-


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2016)

wow how could the illuminati kill me and not bother to reply to me for all 72 seconds of day phase. fuck this shit i'm out


----------



## M&F (Apr 2, 2016)

you know what? this game has rustled my jimmies for long enough. everyones dead, I win.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2016)

rip


----------



## JackPK (Apr 2, 2016)

oh noes


----------



## Eifie (Apr 2, 2016)

but I didn't get to make an actual reality joke yet


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 2, 2016)

Hey MF, why did u ignore my night actons??? when r u gonna post the roll descreptions????? WTH.......................................................................
.........................im gonna report you to the mods for being a bad GM!!!!


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 2, 2016)

im mfia


----------



## Autumn (Apr 2, 2016)

but i said id kill everyona dn everyone died!


----------



## Stryke (Apr 2, 2016)

I've learned a lot from this.


----------

